# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد تستقبل طلبات القبول للفصل الثاني

## عفاف الهدى

جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد تستقبل طلبات القبول للفصل الثاني  
اليوم - الدمام
تواصل جامعة الأمير محمد بن فهد استقبال طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعة  للفصل الدارسي الثاني للعام الدارسي الجديد 2011 – 2012م بتعبئة طلبات الالتحاق عن  طريق الموقع الالكتروني للجامعة (www.pmu.edu.sa) .
ويتم إجراء المقابلة الشخصية  للمتقدمين بعد شهر ذي الحجة مباشرة بالإضافة إلى اختبار تحديد المستوى في اللغة  الانجليزية، بإشراف لجنة متخصصة.
كما أعدت الجامعة برنامجاً لتهيئة الطلاب  المقبولين قبل بدء الدراسة لتعريفهم على البرامج الأكاديمية في السنة  التحضيرية.
وأوضح مدير شؤون الطلاب بالجامعة عمر الموسى ان اجراءات القبول تتمثل  في تعبئة طلب الالتحاق واجراء مقابلة شخصية، ويشمل التقديم جميع الاقسام وهي كلية  الهندسة بكالوريوس هندسة كهرباء وميكانيكا ومدنية ومن كلية هندسة وعلوم الحاسب  الآلي بكالوريوس تقنية المعلومات وعلوم حاسب وهندسة حاسب ومن كلية ادارة الاعمال  بكالوريوس محاسبة وادارة الاعمال والدراسات المالية ونظم المعلومات الادارية  والطالبات في تخصصات كلية الهندسة بكالوريوس في الهندسة الداخلية وكلية تقنية  المعلومات بكالوريوس علوم الحاسب وتقنية المعلومات وهندسة الحاسب وكلية ادارة  الاعمال بكالوريوس في المحاسبة وادارة الاعمال والعلوم المالية ونظم المعلومات  الادارية. 
ويشتمل البرنامج التحضيري الى جانب اللغة الانجليزية والرياضيات  مقرراً في مهارات التعلم، ويهدف هذا المقرر الى تمليك الطلاب القدرة على التعلم  الذاتي والتعامل مع المعلومات كما انه يساعد في تمليك الطلاب قدرات التفكير النقدي  وحل المشكلات، والقبول بالجامعة متاح للطلاب والطالبات .

----------


## a7la janah

لسلام عليكم 
كيفكم عاساكم بخير
حبايبي ابي منك خدمه ارجووووكم ساعدوني انا من صفوى
انا توني متخرجه السنه دي الي راحت يعني سنه 1433 انا ادبي ونسبتي زففت في الستسنااات ماوصل 70 القدرات 66 والتحصيلي56 
وابي ادخل اي شي اسمه معهد صحي اي شي 
اقدر ادخل ؟؟؟!!
وعادي حتى لو على حسابي مافي مشكله اهم شي ادرس شي في مستشفى

ونفسي في علاج طبيعي او مساعدة طبيب اسنان المهم ايكون في الشرقيه مو برا

انتظر ردودكم تقفوووون لاتخيبوووون املي

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------

